# How we spent our Saturday...



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Thought I would share a few pictures I took on Saturday... hope you enjoy looking at them. 

It started out with our doe named "Eazy" which she does not live up to her name at all as she is always getting into some kind of difficult situation, got this container stuck on her head&#8230; The other doe in the picture, Shamrock, must either be thinking, "Hey save some for me" or "Now what are you going to do?"









Then two of my very pregger girls fight over the same small shrub even though there is hundreds just like it around. It was funny because the white doe Sister kept looking back at me and crying like "Hey mom, make Hopi share&#8230;" Sister is the biggest doe in the herd, but you wouldn't know it from her personality.

















Well I tried to get some chores done on Saturday&#8230; and needless to say as soon as I moved the old round bale of hay so my hubby could replace it with a new one, everyone decided at that moment they were going to dine on some hay left behind &#8230; making the task that much more difficult. Hubby was like, you are going to have to remove them from the platform, I was like you try that, so we waited until they decided we could finish our chores now.









Again they were being so helpful here as my husband was trying to cut up and remove some trees that we were afraid would come down during the next storm. As we had a tree smash through our buck barn just weeks prior so hubby has been trying to prevent that again. But the goats decided that those trees must have been cut down for them to feast on&#8230; so again hubby had to wait them out to finish cutting and removing the trees&#8230;

















Finally they decided to browse elesewhere so he could finish his task...









The buck barn that was crushed by a tree from the storm...









Well the does finally had enough of helping us with all of our chores so they decide to call it a day and head back to the pen area...









So that was my weekend, how was yours? :wink:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That was cute Tina. You have some lovely little goats and they look so full of personality.  I like the pics of them eating up the tree. I also like your property. 

My girls, Claribelle and Leona, figured out how to climb on the woodpile and then jump up on the roof to our tool shed and eat the leaves from the tree right above. I should've taken a pic but wanted to get them off as soon as possible as they were about 10 feet off the ground, bratty little girls. They seemed very sure-footed up there though. . . . was pretty cute, but worrisome. :roll:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Great pictures! The first one happened to one of my goats this weekend to! Only I didn't have my camera on me. lol Poor Nice walked into a wall before I got the can off of her. :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great piccies Tina...your goaties are so colorful and look so good lined up on that fallen tree!!! Hope your boys weren't scared too much over that tree hitting their house.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow.... thank god that tree wasn't bigger ....your buck barn would be leveled.. :shocked: 
hope your bucks aren't traumatized by it........  
You have alot of nice goats there......


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone! :sun: 

I heard that tree hit the buck barn at 5am and ran out in a panic only to find all boys were fine and unharmed thankfully. As soon as it reached daylight hours, the boys were left out of their area while we disassembled the barn (it blew out the whole one side of it), so they were loving it running free, hanging at the doe fence hollaring at the girls! Plus they got a new barn installed that very same day as hubby ran up to Lowes and bought a 10x14 shed for them. (I couldn't have my boys being homeless). We got it up right before dark, so they had a great time really, ran free all day and got a new home too without that fresh buck smell. :dance: 
Our homeowners just reimbersed (sp) us, so we got an even larger shed to use as a nursey for all the kids. So in the long run it worked out for everyone. Boys got a new home and the new moms & babies will have a new nursery! :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like an exciting saturday. 

Now thats wonderful about the reimbursement --- you hardlly ever hear of the good stories.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Your girls all look great. I can't wait to hear about your babies that will be here very soon!!!!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

You have such scenic property! What lucky lucky goats. 

It is nice when they "help" isn't it? Mine "helped" me with morning chores and I fell over their water.

Glad none of your bucks were hurt when the tree fell. Eek!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Everyone looked so happy and content out playing! What a great looking herd!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you everyone...  

Oh they are so helpful, and love to pitch in and help with the chores every chance they get :roll:


----------

